# fuel mileage: higher vs. lower compression ratios



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, me and my friend are having an argument over which gets better mileage, high or low compression ratios. I'm saying turbo engines get bad mileage because of low compression even if you drive them out of boost and its not a big enough turbo to cause alot of backpressure. He says compression doesnt matter at all in terms of mileage. What i want to know is, does anyone know of any real tested proof/evidence that higher compression=better mileage given that the car has a tune towards fuel economy over performance (i.e. a j spec family car motor). I'm pretty sure a higher compression will net a better fuel economy because i know a dude who put a j spec camry engine in his MR2 with 10.5:1 ratio (maybe higher, not sure) in place of his blown (not supercharged, as in blown up, not functional) N/A stock engine and his mileage is ridiculously good, even when he gets on it alot. 

Bottom line: given the tune is biased toward fuel economy for both cases, should a high compression engine net a better fuel economy than a lower compression engine? please give links, etc. to back this up because i doubt my friend will believe it on replies alone.

P.S. i mean for a naturally aspirated engine, of course


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

High compression. I dont have a link but its just common sense, higher compression makes more power from the same mixture of air and gas. That means that for the same milage, a higher compression motor will make more power than a low compression engine. Conversely, if only x amount of horse power is needed to produce speed y, then the high compression motor will acheive it using less gas in a more efficient manor.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

see, thats what i said, it seemed like just common sense to me, the only reason all cars dont have high compression is because the pistons are WAAAY harder to machine because of all the intricate designes to give them the higher compression, and also the fact you have to run a higher octane gas to have higher compression. As a side note, does anyone agree with me that if you put a reasonable sized turbo (nothing huge) and you stay out of boost with stock compression ratio that fuel mileage will only decrease slightly if at all?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Of course when your car is being forced fed tons of air by a turbo it's gonna start using more gas... Unless your goal is to blow up the engine. I agree with you, staying out of boost will get you close to the same gas mileage as an N/A of the same car.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

neogeon said:


> see, thats what i said, it seemed like just common sense to me, the only reason all cars dont have high compression is because the pistons are WAAAY harder to machine because of all the intricate designes to give them the higher compression, and also the fact you have to run a higher octane gas to have higher compression. As a side note, does anyone agree with me that if you put a reasonable sized turbo (nothing huge) and you stay out of boost with stock compression ratio that fuel mileage will only decrease slightly if at all?


Many people here have boosted at the stock compression level and when you stay out of boost, the fuel milage is the same as stock.


----------



## Got Boost??? (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok, Im the person that he was agruing with.

The arguement started when he made an over generalized comment that cars with low compression get bad gas mileage simply because they have low compression. His research? "The Kia Rio has low compression and gets bad gas mileage." This statement alone mad me cry that night. After giving numerous example in which a car (with similar weight, engine etc) got better gas mileage than a car with high compression he insisted on arguing.

In a perfectly unrealistic world, if a company built 2 motors, both 2 liter inline 4's. One with 8:1 compression and one with 11:1 compression. Tuned and optimized both gas mileage then yes, the one with high compression would get better gas mileage. But in the real world the 11:1 car would not be a gas sipping car, but rather a sporty car (ala RSX-S). 

Now lets look at the situation realistically, you swap out your 8:1 pistons for 11:1. Better gas mileage? mmm no because you haven't had it tuned. So you bring it to get tuned. Now realistically how many shops are going to retune every map in your ECU? all 11ty thousand maps? not many eh? SO you settle for a "incomplete" tune and be on your way. Better gas mileage yet? nope

The bottom line is you cannot look at a car say "Its got 8:1 compression so it gets bad gas mileage" which is exactly what this kid was doing.

As for the turbo comment, THAT argument started when he said turbocharged cars get bad gas mileage because they have lower compression than NA cars. Again, I beat my head against the wall

Before anyone responds in his defense, remember this is the kid that..
1) thinks a diesel engine is better suited for drag racing because it makes more torque, even mentioned swapping one

2) Tried to tell me what MY car (2004 civic VP) runs, said it was in the 17's. When I pulled out a timeslip for 16.7 stock, he immediately said the tracks timing equipment was off and that my car SHOULD run 17s

3) "ebrake" drifts around a public park

4) Does not like racing on asphalt


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

ok 
engines are based on the concept of Boyle's Law in which basicly states that when you compress a gass its pressure doubles and its temp will rise the more you compress it

example: deisiels do not use spark plugs they use very high compression to fire the a/f mixture


higher compression means bigger bang and more heat which turns the crank

lower compression means less heat and less power turning the crank

an engine turns heat energy into rotary energy and that is all it does
more heat more turning and you need heat in the form of fuel
what maters is how well the fuel is burned on each stroke and a better compressed mix which is more atomized will burn better


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

in reply to got boost????'s slandering of my character, i would like to state all 4 of his comments are ABSOLUTELY FALSE. The diesel comment was made because i think its cool that modern techology is allowing diesel pickups to have ridiculous power and id like to make a fast diesel car to surprise people, the ultimate sleeper in other words, but i certainly never mentioned swapping one into my car if thats what he means, and he is also the one that said torque is what made cars fast, so he is absolutely contradicting a previous argument about torque and horsepower to begin with, i know full well that especially in drag horsepower is what matters first and foremost and coincidentally torque is usually a part of that. I dont even know what hes talking about with the civic, he must have been arguing with himself, i never saw a timeslip, ever, plus, who cares, a 16.7 quarter mile is like chevy silverado/suburban slow, maybe slower, and thats embarassing to drive a car that slow. As for the e-brake drifting, i have FWD, its not like im gonna do power drifting, and for a spec v e-brake drifting is all but impossible because the handbrake isnt very strong and stops the car long before it locks up the wheels (like the R34 GTR skyline e-brake on Gran Turismo 3 if you want to see what i mean). but the specific thing he is refering to is an INERTIAL drift i told him about that i guess he is jealous because he cant pull one off because the spec v has a suspension setup that allows the back end to slip before the front whereas im sure his civic enjoys nice smoky front tire understeer. And as for racing on asphalt, why would i LIKE racing on asphalt? Spec V has enough traction problems in 1st gear on very high grip cement, why the hell would i want to spin all the way through first on some half assed grainy/sandy asphalt against a car with a taller first gear or an AWD and get completely dominated because of a low first gear ratio?

As for the rest of the argument:

the kia rio was just an example i threw out there, not a first and last example like hes trying to make it seem. And the argument did begin in reference to turbocharging, it went something like this:

I said he would be better off getting a new spec v and turbocharging it for the same price as a new civic si (shoe car, no, not show, shoe, like it looks like one) and be waaay faster. He said "if you go turbo, your gas mileage goes to shit" which is true, but only because, i argued, when in boost you use alot more fuel and when out of boost and in most cases you have lowered your compression and are not being effecient. Already stated on here, however, is people that added turbo to stock internals and reported near stock fuel economy, which means NOT GOING TO SHIT, which right then and there has already proved him wrong. He's just mad because this is like the eleventy billionth argument ive won so he tries to change what the argument is about to make me seem wrong/dumb/mislead when i am really nothing of the sort.

Thanks for reading this LOOOONG post and please respond to who you think is right, thanks.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> ok
> engines are based on the concept of Boyle's Law in which basicly states that when you compress a gass its pressure doubles and its temp will rise the more you compress it
> 
> example: deisiels do not use spark plugs they use very high compression to fire the a/f mixture
> ...


i just noticed one thing and its probably a typo, an engine doesnt turn HEAT energy into rotary energy, it turns MECHANICAL energy from expanding gas into rotary energy, but the gas will expand more powerfully if compressed more and more heat will result as a byproduct.


----------



## Got Boost??? (Dec 30, 2005)

neogeon said:


> in reply to got boost????'s slandering of my character, i would like to state all 4 of his comments are ABSOLUTELY FALSE. The diesel comment was made because i think its cool that modern techology is allowing diesel pickups to have ridiculous power and id like to make a fast diesel car to surprise people, the ultimate sleeper in other words, but i certainly never mentioned swapping one into my car if thats what he means, and he is also the one that said torque is what made cars fast, so he is absolutely contradicting a previous argument about torque and horsepower to begin with, i know full well that especially in drag horsepower is what matters first and foremost and coincidentally torque is usually a part of that. I dont even know what hes talking about with the civic, he must have been arguing with himself, i never saw a timeslip, ever, plus, who cares, a 16.7 quarter mile is like chevy silverado/suburban slow, maybe slower, and thats embarassing to drive a car that slow. As for the e-brake drifting, i have FWD, its not like im gonna do power drifting, and for a spec v e-brake drifting is all but impossible because the handbrake isnt very strong and stops the car long before it locks up the wheels (like the R34 GTR skyline e-brake on Gran Turismo 3 if you want to see what i mean). but the specific thing he is refering to is an INERTIAL drift i told him about that i guess he is jealous because he cant pull one off because the spec v has a suspension setup that allows the back end to slip before the front whereas im sure his civic enjoys nice smoky front tire understeer. And as for racing on asphalt, why would i LIKE racing on asphalt? Spec V has enough traction problems in 1st gear on very high grip cement, why the hell would i want to spin all the way through first on some half assed grainy/sandy asphalt against a car with a taller first gear or an AWD and get completely dominated because of a low first gear ratio?
> 
> As for the rest of the argument:
> 
> ...


Fucking typical, make dumbass comments and they deny it up and down. Yes you did say disel engines are superior for drag racing, we were sitting in econ when you said it. Yes you did tell me the track equipment was off and my car should run in the 17s, despite the 16.7 timeslip, that was the day after you got drunk and passed out on the couch. Yes you did tell Shaun and I about your drifting around girard park on numerous occasions. And yes you did say you don't like racing on asphalt when you raced that EG6.

As for your Kia Rio comment, I asked you for proof as to why you though low compression cars get bad gas mileage, and the ONLY example you gave was the Kia Rio, great fucking research.

As for the rest of the argument, you know damn well that I'm looking at a NEW car WITH A WARRENTY, so why you even would bring up getting a turbo'd spec V is beyond me. And my argument is still valid in regards to turbochargers and gas mileage. You don't spend thousands on a turbo kit to drive it around like an old lady. Out of boost, you'll get slightly worse gas mileage and in boost you'll get drastically worse gas mileage depending on the tune and the boost. And this is not the 11ty billionth argument Ive lost, this is the 11ty billionth arguement you try to bullshit your way out of instead sucking it up and moving on.


----------



## Abmerop18 (Dec 30, 2005)

neogeon said:


> OK, me and my friend are having an argument over which gets better mileage, high or low compression ratios. I'm saying turbo engines get bad mileage because of low compression even if you drive them out of boost and its not a big enough turbo to cause alot of backpressure. He says compression doesnt matter at all in terms of mileage. What i want to know is, does anyone know of any real tested proof/evidence that higher compression=better mileage given that the car has a tune towards fuel economy over performance (i.e. a j spec family car motor). I'm pretty sure a higher compression will net a better fuel economy because i know a dude who put a j spec camry engine in his MR2 with 10.5:1 ratio (maybe higher, not sure) in place of his blown (not supercharged, as in blown up, not functional) N/A stock engine and his mileage is ridiculously good, even when he gets on it alot.
> 
> Bottom line: given the tune is biased toward fuel economy for both cases, should a high compression engine net a better fuel economy than a lower compression engine? please give links, etc. to back this up because i doubt my friend will believe it on replies alone.
> 
> P.S. i mean for a naturally aspirated engine, of course



***** plz. ur a dudmbass


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Abmerop18 said:


> ***** plz. ur a dudmbass


?....

and i'm the one that got yelled at by the mods for smart ass comments outside of offtopic for saying "3 fast 3 furious called, they want their DVD extras back" and this dude just calls either me...or the other guy, not sure a dumbass and its OK?

P.S. Abmerop18, go drink some liquid plumbr and save the world from another annoying douchebag we dont need.

P.S.S. now i see this is your first post, i probably know you, or you ARE got boost ???, but go fuck yourself anyway


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Got Boost??? said:


> Fucking typical, make dumbass comments and they deny it up and down. Yes you did say disel engines are superior for drag racing, we were sitting in econ when you said it. Yes you did tell me the track equipment was off and my car should run in the 17s, despite the 16.7 timeslip, that was the day after you got drunk and passed out on the couch. Yes you did tell Shaun and I about your drifting around girard park on numerous occasions. And yes you did say you don't like racing on asphalt when you raced that EG6.
> 
> As for your Kia Rio comment, I asked you for proof as to why you though low compression cars get bad gas mileage, and the ONLY example you gave was the Kia Rio, great fucking research.
> 
> As for the rest of the argument, you know damn well that I'm looking at a NEW car WITH A WARRENTY, so why you even would bring up getting a turbo'd spec V is beyond me. And my argument is still valid in regards to turbochargers and gas mileage. You don't spend thousands on a turbo kit to drive it around like an old lady. Out of boost, you'll get slightly worse gas mileage and in boost you'll get drastically worse gas mileage depending on the tune and the boost. And this is not the 11ty billionth argument Ive lost, this is the 11ty billionth arguement you try to bullshit your way out of instead sucking it up and moving on.


I think the quote should read:

"i dont read what you say at all and im arguing stuff already addressed and i try to change arguments into something else to be right"

again, your just lying with what you made up in your head. I never said diesel was SUPERIOR for drag racing, if anything i said ROAD RACING if there is a horsepower limit where a diesel 500 hp would make thousands of lbft of torque whereas a NA gas would make probably about 500 lb ft and the added torque would help keep it in the power band, douche. Even if you did show me the timeslip, it still doesnt matter, 16.7 is slow and not worth bragging about and personally i would be emarrased to own such a slow car, and besides, i also asked you what day new years was that day, i was in no condition to be making statements about timing equipment. Also, i did tell you about drifting around girard park, but they were INERTIAL DRIFTS if you read the previous statement dumbass, i will bet you 10 bucks my parking brake wont even lock up enough to drift, i used it earlier tonight because i was coming to a stop and im so used to doing it i did it around 30 mph not thinking and all i did was slowly come to a stop and never once were my wheels locked till i came to a stop, in fact i had to use the brake pedal because i was braking so slowly, ill admit it, the spec v handbrake=teh sux, its just barely enough to hold on a steep hill, which is all it needs to be. And again, i already explained why i hate asphalt if your read douche. And finally, warranty never came into the picture until now, just suddenly bringing it in to defend yourself, and actually i read one post about a guy that kept his warranty even with turbo, but you dont need turbo to be faster than a civic si POS anyway. And this IS the eleventy billionth argument youve tried to change the point until you are arguing something unrelated or bring in something not previously part of the argument (warranty) to try to be right.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

This thread should be called...I'm gonna bitch at my friend because of a misunderstanding...

:balls: :wtf:

WHAT A WASTE OF FORUM MATERIAL!!

POST MATURE OR DON'T...damn I read the first 5 posts thinking you would have some nice scientific data but instead you are all just arguing like little bitches after that

SO POST LOGICALLY LIKE MATURE PEOPLE OR STFU!!!


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

SonsofWisdom said:


> This thread should be called...I'm gonna bitch at my friend because of a misunderstanding...
> 
> :balls: :wtf:
> 
> ...


well it was intelligent until my friend got on (just made an account to try to discount my input) and at this point we may procede with intellectual pursuits.


----------



## Got Boost??? (Dec 30, 2005)

neogeon said:


> well it was intelligent until my friend got on (just made an account to try to discount my input) and at this point we may procede with intellectual pursuits.


If you didn't want my input WHY then did you link me to this thread?


----------



## Got Boost??? (Dec 30, 2005)

neogeon said:


> Even if you did show me the timeslip, it still doesnt matter, 16.7 is slow and not worth bragging about and personally *i would be emarrased to own such a slow car*


NEWSFLASH JACKASS you don't own any car! Your parents buy you a sporty car and now you think you have room to talk bad about other peoples cars. I paid for both of my mazdas, and half of the silver civic, thats more than you can say.



neogeon said:


> Also, i did tell you about drifting around girard park, *but they were INERTIAL DRIFTS if you read the previous statement dumbass*, i will bet you 10 bucks my parking brake wont even lock up enough to drift, i used it earlier tonight because i was coming to a stop and im so used to doing it i did it around 30 mph not thinking and all i did was slowly come to a stop and never once were my wheels locked till i came to a stop, in fact i had to use the brake pedal because i was braking so slowly, ill admit it, the spec v handbrake=teh sux, its just barely enough to hold on a steep hill, which is all it needs to be


You call me a dumbass but here you are drifting your parents car on a public road around a public park. Remind me again whos the dumbass?



neogeon said:


> And finally, warranty never came into the picture until now, just suddenly bringing it in to defend yourself, and actually i read one post about a guy that kept his warranty even with turbo


Warrenty was in the picture ever since i mentioned getting a new car, what other reason would I have to buy a brand new car??? Why do you think I turned down used '05s and '04s? You don't get a new car for its new car smell, you get it for the warrenty. But you wouldn't know that, you've never bought a car.



neogeon said:


> but you dont need turbo to be faster than a civic si POS anyway


Quite an ignorant comment comming from someone that has not..

1)Seen an '06 Si in person
2) Driven an '06 Si
3) Rode in a '06 Si

You always seem to quote magazines alot, so I guess you've seen all the awards the '06 Si won? But i guess they don't know what their talking about. If you want to do modded vs stock thats fine, Because a echo owner would own everyone with that logic.



neogeon said:


> And this IS the eleventy billionth argument youve tried to change the point until you are arguing something unrelated or bring in something not previously part of the argument (warranty) to try to be right.


If you wanna live in your own little world where your always right thats fine, the rest of us will just laugh at you. You have yet to win an argument, after being proven wrong you come up with some excuse and try to bullshit your way out of it.

And before you even open your mouth about anyone else being a ricer, you might want to...

Stop telling people how much your car looks like a skyline...
Take the APC seatbelt pads out of your car
Take your APC pedals off
Take the Initial D soundtrack out of your car
Don't tell people you want to mask off your tail lights so they resemble an R33
Don't compare your interior to a porsche
Don't compare the "torqiness" of your engine to that of the Viper
And don't mention how you wish more people around here would touge


----------



## Abmerop18 (Dec 30, 2005)

neogeon said:


> ?....
> 
> and i'm the one that got yelled at by the mods for smart ass comments outside of offtopic for saying "3 fast 3 furious called, they want their DVD extras back" and this dude just calls either me...or the other guy, not sure a dumbass and its OK?
> 
> ...


knee grow please. you dont know shit. got boost obvioulsy knows wtf he is talking about unlike your n00b ass. so gtfo and stfu you damn n00b


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

This thread should be closed... or put in off topic.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I vote for offtopic, we'd have a field day with him.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Got Boost??? said:


> NEWSFLASH JACKASS you don't own any car! Your parents buy you a sporty car and now you think you have room to talk bad about other peoples cars. I paid for both of my mazdas, and half of the silver civic, thats more than you can say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, remind me who DOESNT HAVE A JOB AT ALL AND HIS PARENTS PAY FOR ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING INCLUDING YOUR APARTMENT AND YOUR ENTIRE COLLEGE FEES? Oh yeah, who is buying your new car? your dad? yeah, thats what i thought. My scholarships pay 100% of college for me and I STILL have to live at home. My car is the only significant thing my parents have ever bought for me so dont act like i get everything. Besides, how much did you pay for the mazda? probably next to nothing. They aren't APC douchewagon, and besides, costing $200 doesnt change anything, your an idiot if you pay shitloads for a seat belt pad. The seat belt pads happened to match the seats and they make it easier to put your seat belt on when the metal is hot in the summer, douche. The pedals help a shitload for heel toeing, something you probably have never really done in your life. The initial D soundtrack is a joke but obviously you dont know what those are. If you ever saw the interior of an early 90's carrera my interior DOES closely resemble that of a porsche (dash), and im not even the one that initially made that statement, my friend did who is a porsche fanatic. I didnt say the torque was like that of a viper, i was saying it was like the viper of sport compacts, because most sport compacts have NO torque and any sissy can drive whereas the spec v is harder to drive at full potential and has lots of torque like is said about the viper. Touge is a hell of a lot better than drag, drag is hardly even racing. Did I ever actually mask my tailights? nope, didnt think so. Oh and about the SI, YOU HAVENT SEEN, DRIVEN, OR RIDDEN IN IT, AND YOU HAVENT DRIVEN A SPEC V, SO YOU CANT SAY ITS WORSE THAN AN SI. IF SPEC V SUCKS SO BAD THEN WHY DID SPORT COMPACT CAR MAKE IT INTO A RALLY CAR AND TEAM RTR SET SPEED RECORDS IN SPEED WORLD TOURING CLASS.


YOU DONT LISTEN, YOU HAVE FALSIFIED ANYTHING RESEMBLING FACT ABOUT ME, YOUR BEING A DOUCHE, YOUR WRONG, ADMIT IT, END OF STORY.

I also like how you didnt even read your own quote where i said SOMEONE WITH A TURBO SPEC V KEPT THEIR WARRANTY. You are bitching about a warranty, well a turbo v kept it, so what is there to complain about? Not to mention the honda dealership here wouldnt change a headlight because of a cold air intake and YOU TOLD ME ABOUT IT so dont act like its false. On the other hand, Giles has done even the most miniscule of adjustments to my car that i never thought in a million years a dealership would do for free, so what has a better warranty position again?

Civic SI=sucks, ricer gayness that should be driven by no one

I still dont see why you would want a civic when EVERYONE on the planet has one, including 95% of the ricers, why would you want to be associated with that? You could argue good aftermarket, but most of civic aftermarket is just crappy half assed brands you wouldnt want to put on a car in the first place. Civics suck and are waaay played out and the entire reason for them being cool was light and a big surprise when they were fast, but now everyone thinks (wrongfully) civics are supposed to be fast so it defeats the whole purpose in the first place.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Got Boost??? said:


> If you didn't want my input WHY then did you link me to this thread?


To show you that everyone agreed WITH ME, not for you to try to twist things i've said to make me sound stupid because you were wrong and everyone agrees. i.e. you said that i said: diesels are better drag cars, what i said was: id like to make one because no one expects a diesel to be fast, so a fast one would be cool


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

seeing as this discussion has gone downhill very quickly since got boost??? arrived, feel free to move this to off topic and just make a new one for general for the people on here that actually like to argue with facts and without unrelated slander like some people (got boost???).


----------



## Got Boost??? (Dec 30, 2005)

neogeon said:


> I'm sorry, remind me who DOESNT HAVE A JOB AT ALL AND HIS PARENTS PAY FOR ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING INCLUDING YOUR APARTMENT AND YOUR ENTIRE COLLEGE FEES? Oh yeah, who is buying your new car? your dad? yeah, thats what i thought. My scholarships pay 100% of college for me and I STILL have to live at home. My car is the only significant thing my parents have ever bought for me so dont act like i get everything. Besides, how much did you pay for the mazda? probably next to nothing. They aren't APC douchewagon, and besides, costing $200 doesnt change anything, your an idiot if you pay shitloads for a seat belt pad. The seat belt pads happened to match the seats and they make it easier to put your seat belt on when the metal is hot in the summer, douche. The pedals help a shitload for heel toeing, something you probably have never really done in your life. The initial D soundtrack is a joke but obviously you dont know what those are. If you ever saw the interior of an early 90's carrera my interior DOES closely resemble that of a porsche (dash), and im not even the one that initially made that statement, my friend did who is a porsche fanatic. I didnt say the torque was like that of a viper, i was saying it was like the viper of sport compacts, because most sport compacts have NO torque and any sissy can drive whereas the spec v is harder to drive at full potential and has lots of torque like is said about the viper. Touge is a hell of a lot better than drag, drag is hardly even racing. Did I ever actually mask my tailights? nope, didnt think so. Oh and about the SI, YOU HAVENT SEEN, DRIVEN, OR RIDDEN IN IT, AND YOU HAVENT DRIVEN A SPEC V, SO YOU CANT SAY ITS WORSE THAN AN SI. IF SPEC V SUCKS SO BAD THEN WHY DID SPORT COMPACT CAR MAKE IT INTO A RALLY CAR AND TEAM RTR SET SPEED RECORDS IN SPEED WORLD TOURING CLASS.


YOU dumb fucking ricer. A drunk driver wrecks my car, KINDA HARD TO WORK WITHOUT A FUCKING CAR. So my parents send me some money every month to help out with rent. The rest comes out of my savings account jackass. And since you know so much about my finicial status you knew that I was paying for half of whatever car I got, and upon graduation I would buy the remaining half from my dad. The first mazda I bought off my dad for $4500, the second one was bought for $2750 because of all the problems it had. I paid half of the silver civic which we just finished paying off, so my half comes to about $7000.

As for the rest of that comment, all I'm hearing is "blah blah blah I'm a stupid fucking ricer"



> I also like how you didnt even read your own quote where i said SOMEONE WITH A TURBO SPEC V KEPT THEIR WARRANTY. You are bitching about a warranty, well a turbo v kept it, so what is there to complain about? Not to mention the honda dealership here wouldnt change a headlight because of a cold air intake and YOU TOLD ME ABOUT IT so dont act like its false. On the other hand, Giles has done even the most miniscule of adjustments to my car that i never thought in a million years a dealership would do for free, so what has a better warranty position again?


Every dealership is different jackass, 99.999% of dealerships WILL NOT allow you to keep your warrenty after turbocharging your car. There are dealerships that will shit their pants over the slightest mod, this is NOT limiteds to honda dealerships dipshit.



> Civic SI=sucks, ricer gayness that should be driven by no one


Translation "I'm an ignorant ricer fanboy"

Repeat after me THE SPEC V IS NOT GODS CHARIOT


----------



## Got Boost??? (Dec 30, 2005)

neogeon said:


> To show you that everyone agreed WITH ME, not for you to try to twist things i've said to make me sound stupid because you were wrong and everyone agrees. i.e. you said that i said: diesels are better drag cars, what i said was: id like to make one because no one expects a diesel to be fast, so a fast one would be cool


I have yet to see anyone openly agree with your orginal argument.

Anyways this is my last reply, I get a headache reading through the all the ignorant bullshit you spew out. No wonder you got banned from all those forums, and it's no suprise that no one in lafayette wants to hang around you.

If you still think your right, more power to ya. I've showed this thread many people , most car guys, some were other mechanical engineering students, some were just plain mechanics. BUt the response was pretty much the same "stupid ricer"

Don't bother trying to call me, dont bother trying to IM me, kthnx


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, since got boost has retired from this forum, we can resume normal discussion about this topic, as i still would like to know from people with experience about what the answer should be.

For the record, I tried to assert I was right in regards to the argument, Got Boost??? tried to assert I was an idiot/ricer/spoiled rich kid/retard to gain favor with readers rather than arguing the issue. If this is moved to Off Topic and "smart assed comments" are allowed in full swing, I am just saying I don't want anyone trying to call me a ricer, because I have already fully asserted I am knowledgeable about both cars and driving and last time I checked I don't have a 5 foot tall non-functional aluminum wing on the back of my car, unless someone put it on there when i wasnt looking, in which case i need to go rip off a 5 foot tall non-functional wing off of my car and fill in some sheet metal holes.

thanx for your support nissan forums, now we may continue with the intended topic of discussion.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Got Boost??? said:


> NEWSFLASH JACKASS you don't own any car! Your parents buy you a sporty car and now you think you have room to talk bad about other peoples cars. I paid for both of my mazdas, and half of the silver civic, thats more than you can say.


sorry, but this was bothering me, didnt you say your dad bought that silver civic back from you? which means, you are driving a car your dad owns entirely, which is no different from my situation, except for that my car will soon be in my name. Also, your first 2 cars were wrecked, so they dont count as i have never totalled a car and i DID pay in FULL for my wreck ($1000 deductible, P.S. for forum people, it was from erratic driving from a 16 year old girl and an old asian lady, i think you can understand the situation now). Now, your silver civic, your dad paid $7k of, then it becomes yours, so its like your dad handed you 7k of car funds. Now, you're going to buy a new civic si, unless you come to your senses, which is 20k and you will pay half of, which comes out to, oh what do you know, $17k total your dad has spent on cars for you, the exact amount my dad paid for my car. So because you got in more wrecks and made unwise choices in vehicle purchasing, should i be antagonized when i responsibly have kept the same car since i received my license and my dad paid the exact same amount yours did? So don't call it my parents car because basically it was a trade off for not paying for my college, so you could say they paid for my college and i took my scholarship and bought a car on my own, which still gives you more parental money because you got all your rent paid to boot. 

note: this was done so no one goes smart ass and calls me spoiled, etc.


----------

